# My pleco may have given birth



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

My pleco may have given birth. But I am not sure. I will have to clean the aquarium out and get pictures. Such as take the hiding places out of the aquarium. I don't know what kind it is for sure. It looks like a emperor pleco but it might be a clown. Cause clown is what I ordered. Although it must have been a live birth cause I have never seen eggs from these guys.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

I forgot to mention that the reason I thought it might have given birth is because there is a pleco that is shorter and smaller then what they were before. If it hasn't given birth then either the acrylic is playing tricks on me or one of my plecos has gotten considerably smaller since I have looked.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Uhh...

You need two plecos to have babies. And they are not livebearers. They are egg-layers in which see out caves and such to lay eggs.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

I have two pleco. I don't think the emperor is a egg layer but Im not sure if it is. Since I did not see any eggs. But I do have allot of drift wood and one of them has chewed a cave into it. The females belly was very large for awhile there. Then I seen a smaller pleco swimming around. The other question is how much of difference is there between a clown pleco and emperor. My pleco look more like the emperor to me any way.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Plecos are egg layers, and generally lay hundreds of eggs. The parents are very protective of them as well. 

So what I'm trying to say that if you had babies, you would have a ton of little plecos swimming around.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry for the poor picture my camera is damaged and I need to fix it. But this isthe best I could do for now. Here is the picture of my pleco. I was wonder if you can tell if it is a clown or emperor or what is it?


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like a clown to me.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

I thought it was a emperor cause its tail extends beyond what the picture shows. Plus its shape is a triangle versus flat like the clown plecos I have seen. I could be wrong though.


----------

